# how often do you brush your dog???



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

like it says, how often do you brush your dog
or cat????


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Lots. Millie is going through coat change and she mats like mad if I don't brush down to the skin 3-5 days a week. I'm shaving her down soon, though, and then I don't have to brush much at all!


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I probably brush my dog once a week or so.


----------



## ddwcmp555 (Nov 23, 2009)

Once a week. Thats probably overkill for a lab but I enjoy doing it. Makes him look niceee.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Once a week. But he's kept in a short cut. If he had longer hair, it'd have to be once a day.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe... twice a year?? :biggrin: That's the best part of having extremely shorthaired dogs! 

To be fair, I do bathe them weekly, and that keeps down what little shedding occurs.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

The dogs get a really good brush out about once a month but they get bathed, blown out and a comb ran through their coat once a week so that takes care of the majority of shedding. The kitties get brushed and bathed once a month.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Once a week for about 15-30 minutes. Twice during shedding season.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

When Duncan's hair is short I usually brush every other day. When his hair is long I try to brush it everyday. I really don't mind it at all.....it's totally worth it to have no shedding.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I rarely brush Tobi his coat is so thin, and short that it requires nearly no grooming, but we use the rubber kong brush when he gets a bath every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Usually every two days or so...I think it brings out the oils and massages the skin. :] I love brushing and combing, my dogs love it too but they have short coats so it isn't really necessary.


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

ONce a year at best with my Boxer, but he has a very short coat so it's just not needed with him. My Shepherd a few times a month, more during shedding season. Cats never. 

Baths, both dogs get them every 5-6 months, cats haven't had a bath via a human giving it to them in at least 6 years probably longer, but they're 100% indoor cats and bathe themselves.


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

I use a furminator on Kofi. I only do it now about once a week, and that is mostly because she loves it. When I first began it was about every other day.
We both love that thing!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Huh? You're meant to brush your dog???

My answer, practically never, can't remember the last time!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

very seldom since his coat is so short, I can just wipe him with a towel and hes good to go. During spring (now), hes shedding a bit more, so I use a zoom groom (which rocks) and then finish off with a soft bristle horse brush like this one:
http://i.ebayimg.com/00/$(KGrHqF,!i0E1MgCLM5GBN,36opnbQ~~0_1.JPG

Another cool thing to use on short haired dogs is a sheepskin mitt, I think you can find it in autocare section of the store for waxing the car, I used it to groom horses, but it really brings out the shine in the coat.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

About three times a week. My dog's hair is so poofy and it gets matted behind the ears if I don't do it that often.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

The labs my yellow she loves to be brushed so at least twice a week just because she loves it my chocolate hates to be brushed so if she gets brushed once a month that's about all for her. My beagle is getting old or I should say ornery~ so we brush him when he is in the mood since he likes to growl a lot now so he does get brushed but NOT more the once a month for him he's picky and our ori~pei gets brushed more like every few days. my daughter brushed him a lot and he enjoys it a lot! WE also a few times a year use the furminator. that's a really nice tool! Love it!


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

With Gris the corgi, I brush him whenever petting him produces more than a couple loose hairs. This is very random and can be as often as three times a week to once a month. He's been with me for at least 6 months now and hasn't had a blowout (supposedly very common to corgis) and doesn't shed nearly as much as corgis are *supposed too* I'm reserving judgement on the blowout part until we actually hit summer here but I STRONGLY suspect the lesser shedding is due entirely to the raw feeding - his coat is so soft and silky and he gets so many compliments on it everywhere we go! So, I will put up with a once a year blowout if it happens because the rest of the time, I know the secret the rest of the corgi owners don't hehe.

As far as the kitty, same thing. Whenever she starts producing extra hair when I pet her, out come the brushes. This usually happens every two months or so.

Sorry for my rant! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Kofismom said:


> I use a furminator on Kofi. I only do it now about once a week, and that is mostly because she loves it. When I first began it was about every other day.
> We both love that thing!


I used to use that on Titan(sib husky) every other day especially during shedding... omg! i would get grocery bags of hair every week with that thing lol


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Once every few weeks I'll brush and use the Furminator. Surprisingly, the shedding isn't bad... yet. He is only 9 months old, lol.


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't brush my dog that often in the Winter. But the rest of the year I like to brush her at least once a week. Sometimes more depending on how much she's shedding.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I think I might have brushed the iggies twice, usually just use a chamie(sp?) on them with baths every couple of weeks. The "old Man" use to get brushed out weekly with summer "shave downs" in the summer when he got older. Now he doesn't much like being brushed so we haven't really brushed him much recently.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> like it says, how often do you brush your dog
> or cat????


Start with the easy one: the cats. The short haired cats, once in awhile. The long haired cats, at least once a month although they do a great job grooming themselves. But, I still like to brush it out and mess with 'em once a month.

The hoodlums get brushed after baths for sure, (when they have dried), and that's about once a month. They are already shiny but after a bath, they are extra shiny and then you put a brush to their fur...you almost need sunglasses to gaze upon them. Other than that, if they get a bit dirty after chasing each other around outside, I'll take a pet wipe and get the filth off of 'em and then put the brush to them. That happens quite a bit but I don't want to bathe them that often, either. 

And sometimes I just do it because they all like it. Especially the hoodlums...they love their "quiet brush time" with me. It's like a little bonding moment and if they have been extra good, I'll sit down with them, one at a time, and brush them, talk to them, and they eat it up. (The experience, not the brush. Yet.)


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I rarely brush Tobi his coat is so thin, and short that it requires nearly no grooming, but we use the rubber kong brush when he gets a bath every 2 weeks or so.


I have one of those rubber brushes. I haven't actually used it on the pets...I use a softer brush but that brush is the best, all time, pet hair gatherer from furniture and carpets than anything else on the market. It works better than a vacuum. Seriously, I LOVE that thing. I put it to the cat tree every few weeks and the fur comes right off. The vacuum cleaner gets some of it off but nothing like that brush. And sometimes, when I'm in a really cleaning mood, I'll push the vacuum over the carpet, and then I'll take that brush and get on my hands and knees and brush the entire carpet. It's amazing how much fur that thing picks up even AFTEr the vacuum! I love whomever invented it. I truly do.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

SerenityFL said:


> I have one of those rubber brushes. I haven't actually used it on the pets...I use a softer brush but that brush is the best, all time, pet hair gatherer from furniture and carpets than anything else on the market. It works better than a vacuum. Seriously, I LOVE that thing. I put it to the cat tree every few weeks and the fur comes right off. The vacuum cleaner gets some of it off but nothing like that brush. And sometimes, when I'm in a really cleaning mood, I'll push the vacuum over the carpet, and then I'll take that brush and get on my hands and knees and brush the entire carpet. It's amazing how much fur that thing picks up even AFTEr the vacuum! I love whomever invented it. I truly do.


Well, pray tell, what type of brush is it? I don't worry about the dog, but man, the cat is shedding like kingdom come right now. I closed the wooden slat blinds this evening and could see all this white hair flying around in the sunbeams. So, I've got myself a note to go and buy a cat brush tomorrow!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Well, pray tell, what type of brush is it?


Probably referring to a Zoom Groom :wink:
Amazon.com: Cat Zoom Groom: Kitchen & Dining


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe once a week, sometimes less, sometimes more. 
Sparky loves to be brushed so I bribe him with the brush sometimes XD.
Their coat doesn't mat at all, and the shedding is little hairs, not wooly undercoat(as they don't have any). *BUT*, the little hairs get overwhelming and it becomes impossible to wear black clothes if they don't get brushed in a while.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Probably referring to a Zoom Groom :wink:
> Amazon.com: Cat Zoom Groom: Kitchen & Dining


 Yep thats the one, but for pups i have, i haven't seen the one for cats used but i swear by the one for dogs for short hairs.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Tobi said:


> Yep thats the one, but for pups i have, i haven't seen the one for cats used but i swear by the one for dogs for short hairs.


Works for long haired dogs too :biggrin:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> Works for long haired dogs too :biggrin:


Oh i had no idea actually! :lol: i tried one on our husky and it was such a sticky rubber when i tried to pull it along his coat it would stick and normally flop out of my hand


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I prefer to use the cat one on Uno since the nubs are softer, seems to get more hair out too.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Tobi said:


> Oh i had no idea actually! :lol: i tried one on our husky and it was such a sticky rubber when i tried to pull it along his coat it would stick and normally flop out of my hand


Hmm... I've never had a problem using it on Shiloh


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Well, pray tell, what type of brush is it?


The one I use looks more like this:

My Favorite Brush

Mine is blue and it works fabulously. I found it in the grooming department right next to the shampoos and stuff. But again, I don't use it on the pets, I use a softer brush on the pets. This brush I use to pick up pet fur from all over the house.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Man those rubber brushes work great. I bought a Kong Zoom Groom brush (just like that but tacked on heavier with a price because the ~~ohhhh so cute design~~) and love it when my dog sheds his winter coat.


----------

